# WIP ........"Yes,M'Lady".......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

....and it comes with the Lady and Parker.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Loooking goooood Alex!!!(as usual)!*

*Great Job!:thumbsup:*


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Beautiful and clean! 
What pink did you use?
Chris


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I used "Candy Pink" Painters Touch,from Rustolium,it is the only thing available here.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great job on this! I'll have to check for that color, it looks spot-on. Did you clearcoat it?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No,I've been having problems with clearcoats here in the tropics so I'm just going to leave it,I clearcoated the canopy and got into real trouble,had to strip and sand the crap out of it to look decent.Future helped,,but it has been marred.


----------

